# Spezialisierung mit Cata?



## Versace83 (13. Oktober 2010)

Hey zusammen,

ich werde mit Cata einen Schamanen anfangen der dann Kraeuterkundler und Alchi werden wird, da ich finde dass das auch ganz gut zur Klasse passt.
Da es einige Spezialisierungen noch geben wird - wie ich gehoert habe - und andere nicht mehr: Wird es die Alchi-Spezialisierungen noch geben?

Viele Gruesse


----------



## Paradiso (15. Oktober 2010)

Ja wird es. Aber weiß vieleicht jemand, welche Berufsboni es gibt?
Also wie z.B. der Lederer ja spezielle .. glaube Armschienen... VZ hat und sowas.
Oder werden wir nun für immer nur Mixologie haben? ;(


----------



## Hoschie78 (12. November 2010)

gute Frage....
/push


----------



## Stiff77 (13. November 2010)

Vor allem haben wir den nachteil schlecht hin...

jeder andere kann vz ring z.B. und tränke nehmen wir nur trank..


----------



## nascalos (16. November 2010)

Paradiso schrieb:


> Ja wird es. Aber weiß vieleicht jemand, welche Berufsboni es gibt?
> Also wie z.B. der Lederer ja spezielle .. glaube Armschienen... VZ hat und sowas.
> Oder werden wir nun für immer nur Mixologie haben? ;(



Wirds selbe wie Wotlk
Stärkere Flasks für alchis und sone Flask die mann immer nehmen kann


----------



## Deathloc (16. November 2010)

nascalos schrieb:


> Wirds selbe wie Wotlk
> Stärkere Flasks für alchis und sone Flask die mann immer nehmen kann


Vial of the Sands sollte man dabei nicht vergessen. ;D Wohl der genialste Berufsbonus mit Cataclysm.


----------



## 19Chico73 (17. November 2010)

nascalos schrieb:


> Wirds selbe wie Wotlk
> Stärkere Flasks für alchis und sone Flask die mann immer nehmen kann



Ich bin selbst Alchi und finds Kagge mit dem Fläschchen des Nordens.
Ein VZ zB macht sich jeweils 23 Zm auf die Ringe drauf und muß sich danach nicht mehr darum kümmern.
Vergesse ich einmal Fläschchen des Nordens habe ich den 40 Int Berufsboni nicht, muß also immer gucken das es Aktiv ist.

Gut, man könnte nun Argumentieren das ein VZ sobald er einen neuen Ring hatt, diesen wieder neu Verzaubern muß und wir uns somit Mats sparen, da wir das Fläschchen nur einmal herstellen müssen.
Ich finde trotzdem es sollte irgendwie anders gelöst werden.


----------



## Malkaviana (18. November 2010)

Auf Vial Of Sand freu ich mich auch riesig. Mutiert man dann selbst zum Drachen?


----------



## campino76 (18. November 2010)

bin mir jetzt nicht sicher, aber gibt das fläschchen des nordens nicht auch INT? meine schurkin bekommt jau auch beweglichkeit und nicht AP wie vor dem patch.

auf vial of sand freu ich mich auch schon, aber ich weiss nicht, ob ichs mir leisten werde.. müsste ja meine beiden alchies damit ausstatten, damit sich keiner benachteiligt fühlt.


----------



## I kick Murlocs (18. November 2010)

Malkaviana schrieb:


> Auf Vial Of Sand freu ich mich auch riesig. Mutiert man dann selbst zum Drachen?



Jup


----------



## Sljivovica (18. November 2010)

gibt durchaus ein paar interessante änderungen mit cata, auch bezüglich der berufe


----------



## jimbeàm (4. Dezember 2010)

hi
ich weiss ja ned was ihr habt aber der vorteil liegt ja wohl klar auf der hand
1 haben wir die erhöte wirkung der fläschchen was die 2x 23 zm vom xerz. ausgleicht
2 halten die fläschchen und elexiere doppelt so lange


----------



## Ralum (4. Dezember 2010)

> Mixologie (passive Fähigkeit)
> Alchimisten haben seit Patch 3.0 eine neue passive Fähigkeit erhalten: Mixologie. Diese Fähigkeit bewirkt, dass bei sämtlichen Elixieren, die ihr benutzt und gleichzeitig selbst herstellen könnt, der Effekt dieses Elixiers um ca. 25% und die Dauer um 100% erhöht ist. Benutzt ihr Fläschchen, die ihr auch selbst herstellen könnt, ist der Effekt des jeweiligen Fläschchens um ca. 50% und dessen Dauer um 100% erhöht.



eeehm ein alchi hat überhaut keine nachteile, bei nem ap fläschchen bekommt man 90 ap zusätzlich! schaut beim nächsten fläschchen konsum auf eure characterinfo...

EDIT: aja bei den neuen fläschchen bekommen wir zusätzlich 150 agi/stärke/ausdauer/int


----------



## Dexis (28. Dezember 2010)

Also ich werde meine Alchemie auf meinem Twink definitiv als Elixierspezialisierung belassen, auch wenn man zu Anfang des Addons mit Transmutation sehr viel Gold abstauben kann.
Denn wer aufgepasst wird festgestellt haben, dass man bei der Herstellung der Fläschchen mittlerweile nur noch eine statt wie bisher zwei heraus bekommt. Und zusätzlich ist die Herstellung materialtechnisch sehr stark hoch geschraubt worden, wer also in den nächsten Wochen so richtig mit dem Raiden anfangen will, wird sich schnell umschauen.
Für einen "normalen" Raidabend gehen wohl vier Fläschchen drauf; für eines braucht man 24 (2 x 12 verschiedene) Kräuter; sind also 96 bzw. rund fünf Stacks + 30 Flüchtiges Leben für einen einzigen Raidabend! Für mich ist es deshalb äußerst wichtig den Elixierspezi zu haben, denn er ist wie gesagt nur ein Twink und lediglich als Flask-Produzent für meinen Mainchar gedacht und profitiert kaum von der Mixologie. Wenn ich dreimal raiden gehe (was im Laufe des Addons ja auch in etwa normal sein wird), sind das mal eben 15 Stacks in einer Woche für nur einen einzigen Charakter.
Da bin ich um jeden Flask-Procc froh, den ich kriegen kann.


----------



## Ukmâsmú (28. Dezember 2010)

jeder beruf bringt einem inzwischen vorteile auhc kk weil man den buff der vorher nur geheilt hat gestärkt hat!!! sehr gut so


----------

